# Can you stream Sirius or XM satellite radio through the Xbox 360? If so, how?



## misterjensen

I see that you can listen to Sirius and XM Satellite radio over the internet. Is there some way to use my Xbox 360 to stream Sirius and / or XM satellite radio from my home computer into my home theater system? I have two PC's (one with Media Center and one with XP), and everything is setup with Wi-Fi wireless. Ideas? Links? THANKS!!!


----------



## jsm174

Read the posts in this forum:

http://forums.tversity.com/viewtopic.php?p=18883 


-- Jason


----------



## xzitony

If you already have a Media Center then XM is already built into XBOX360 under "Online Spotlight", complete with a remote-friendly interface showing what's on every channel.

https://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/...spotlight.mspx


----------



## warwickwebb

Hi there,


I just started using the XM Radio Media Center software and it is fantastic. However, I'm having one big problem with it:


When I open up the XM software on my Vista Media Center PC, a 'Remember Me' checkbox is visible when I login, so I only have to enter my username/password once.


However, when I open the XM software on my XBox 360 (Media Center Extender), the login page does NOT include the 'Remember Me' checkbox. As a result, I have to enter my username/password using the XBox remote EVERY TIME I start up XM (not a pleasant experience).


Is anyone else using the XM Media Center software on their Xbox 360? If so, do you see the 'Remember Me' checkbox?


Thanks.....


----------



## xzitony




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *warwickwebb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> 
> I just started using the XM Radio Media Center software and it is fantastic. However, I'm having one big problem with it:
> 
> 
> When I open up the XM software on my Vista Media Center PC, a 'Remember Me' checkbox is visible when I login, so I only have to enter my username/password once.
> 
> 
> However, when I open the XM software on my XBox 360 (Media Center Extender), the login page does NOT include the 'Remember Me' checkbox. As a result, I have to enter my username/password using the XBox remote EVERY TIME I start up XM (not a pleasant experience).
> 
> 
> Is anyone else using the XM Media Center software on their Xbox 360? If so, do you see the 'Remember Me' checkbox?
> 
> 
> Thanks.....



Ya, it sucks... weird thing is i have the Media Center stuff for the old Xbox and it does save it!


Either way, what I did is changed my password to an all-numeric one that's easier to type on a remote-- that's the best I've come up with though unfortunately.


----------



## warwickwebb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xzitony* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ya, it sucks... weird thing is i have the Media Center stuff for the old Xbox and it does save it!
> 
> 
> Either way, what I did is changed my password to an all-numeric one that's easier to type on a remote-- that's the best I've come up with though unfortunately.



Wow. At least I know I'm not the only one w/ the problem. Just out of curiosity - are you using Vista Media Center, or an earlier version? Trying to figure out if that has anything to do with it, or if it is a problem with the Xbox 360.


I've contacted XM support about the problem, but I'm not hopeful. Looks like this app was written in 2004, and who knows if they plan to continue supporting it (especially since it seems to be a loophole to avoid paying for a separate subscription for your living room!).


----------



## Whit27

Okay I have been doing some reading and being able to stream XM thru my XBOX 360 is a great thing.... Now just need to know what is needed...


I currently have my 360 setup to share music from my PC.


Is it mandatory that the PC be running Vista or Windows Media Center? I have Windows XP Pro SP2 installed currently.


I hope that its possible as I don't want to upgrade my OS just for this... But might have to.


Any help would be great!!


Cheers

Whit


----------



## warwickwebb

The discussion in this thread involves an Xbox or Xbox 360 and Windows Media Center (either XP or Vista). I'm pretty sure you need Windows Media Center Edition in order to do this.


----------



## Whit27

Thanks.... I was asking if anyone knew if it would work with XP PRO SP2.


I have seen somewhere on the web awhile ago that said it would work but they didn't have any instructions on how to make it work.


Anyone have any insight?


Cheers

Whit


----------



## Toddo97

My last wkend's project was to get this to work (I have Sirius) and after several hours, I was able to get it working WITHOUT Windows MCE (just XP sp2). TVersity.com was how I got everything working. Once you download the software there, you need to make sure you disable music sharing via WMP 11 or Zune if you have that installed. Check to see if you are able to see your computer through the xbox 360. I also installed a program called uSirius (found through the same site) that enabled me to autologon to www.sirius.com and listen through my HT system. The creator of uSirius also created a program for xm though I don't remember its name (uXM?) It's possible and way worth it so don't get frustrated and quit--good luck!


----------



## Whit27

I am stumped on this.... I have Tversity installed on my Home PC.

My XBOX 360 can now see the CPU that has TVersity installed on it.


But still confused on how to get the XBOX to play XM?


I can play my MP3's no problem.. But am stumped on this XM stream thing...


Do I access it Under Music? Or what on the XBOX? Or do I have to go to the PC and run something in TVersity first to make it work thru my XBOX 360...


Your help would be greatly appriacted!


Cheers

Whit


----------



## joebbaseball

I am stumped on this as well... can someone inform us on what to do after everything is downloaded? My 360 can't find anything sirius either.

Joe


----------



## Whit27

Well I have been playing around with TVeristy and have had some success with streaming Xvid movies to my XBOX360..


But still no luck with XMRadio.


Check out this cool link for help with streaming Video that is not in WMV format.

http://www.tweaktown.com/articles/10...ion/index.html 


Any help with the XM radio would be great. The set up for the XVID is pretty sweet!


Cheers

Whit


----------



## jsm174

I appologize for the lack of documentation with uXM and uSirius. I never officially released them and I only put out a couple release candidates. I started merging them into one program, uSX?, since it's a pain to keep making changes to both.


Anyway, you need to have TVersity installed and running. Next fire up uXM or uSirius. After you login successfully, click the URLs button. Then click the feeds tab. Copy the desired feed URL to the clipboard. Now, go back to TVersity and add an Audio Feed URL using the URL you copied to the clipboard.


After a few seconds, TVersity will finish processing the feed.


As for the 360 portion, I don't have one.







But here are what some other said to do:



> Quote:
> TVersity appears on the XBOX 360 as a computer (you may need to tell the XBOX to "connect to a different PC" if it can't find your computer), feeds appear as playlists, channels as songs.



BTW, you must always leave uSirius or uXM running. If you close the uSirius or uXM window, it will minimize to the taskbar notification area.


As for the download locations:


uSirius 1.0 RC3:

http://www.millardsoftware.com/downl...0rc3_setup.zip 


uXM 1.0 RC2:

http://www.millardsoftware.com/downl...0rc2_setup.zip 



Hope that helps,

-- Jason


----------



## xzitony




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *warwickwebb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wow. At least I know I'm not the only one w/ the problem. Just out of curiosity - are you using Vista Media Center, or an earlier version? Trying to figure out if that has anything to do with it, or if it is a problem with the Xbox 360.
> 
> 
> I've contacted XM support about the problem, but I'm not hopeful. Looks like this app was written in 2004, and who knows if they plan to continue supporting it (especially since it seems to be a loophole to avoid paying for a separate subscription for your living room!).



XP Media Center 2005... I verified that the xbox360 doesn't save the information, but the Media Center for XBOX (original, not 360) will. This makes some sense though as XBOX's Media Center is "1.0" and runs it's own interface where XBOX360 is "2.0" and I believe uses more of a Remote Desktop interface... not that it shouldn't save it on the XBOX360, just that it's not the exact same extender technology as the older ones (XBOX, Linksys, etc.) so something isn't the same.


Still, frustrating... I don't use it enough to annoy me (I have an Inno) but if I did I'd certainly be a bit upset.


At least it works without all this TVersity shenanigans you need for Sirius though (and 32kbps streams with Sirius would drive me nuts, too).


----------



## Whit27

Well I am stumped now... TVERSITY is running and I can play all my MP3 files.


I have installed uXM and have it setup and running fine on the computer that has TVersity on it...


I added the url for XM 202 and if I click on the url in the Library on the actually TVersity Pc it opens Windows Media Player and works great.


When I go over to the Xbox 360 and into Music than into Songs the Station shows up. When I say play song.... it opens up and than I get a Red circle with a line thru it. Nothing plays.


Jason any ideas? Is this an issue with my TVersity Setup? I can't see how that is the case when I am able to open it from the PC.


Cheers

Whit


----------



## Toddo97

I am using uSirius so it may be different for you, but in your setup of the xm feed, did you set it up as an rss feed rather than an audio url iin tversity? This will put it in the audio feeds when you go to look for the channel on your 360. Also, in the setup for the feed in tversity, do you have the address line added like this: * http://192.168.2.142:19080/feeds/lin...?bandwidth=low * with the ip address changed to yours? I didn't run into your problem when I was setting mine up so those may not fix yours--something to try, tho


----------



## Toddo97

Oh, btw, Jason--thanks so much for writing uSirius--it's so much better listening to Sirius through my HT speakers than through my cruddy laptop ones!


----------



## jsm174




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xzitony* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> At least it works without all this TVersity shenanigans you need for Sirius though (and 32kbps streams with Sirius would drive me nuts, too).



Although not ideal, if you pay the extra ~$1 a month, and get the 129kbps Sirius subscription, it sounds tons better than XMs 64kbps channels.


-- Jason


----------



## joebbaseball

Ok, I am not a computer guy at all. Obviously, so this is probably way off... but I feel like I have a settings issue with my computer. When I "Disconnect" my computer from my current 360 settings then go to the music section, it keeps seeing my old setup. No tversity. I have tversity sharing with the 360, and already cut and pasted the url. So that is why i am concluding there is a settings issue. If anyone has some additional thoughts..? Btw, thank for this great program, I think it will be great once i get this going.

J


----------



## jsm174




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Whit27* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Jason any ideas? Is this an issue with my TVersity Setup? I can't see how that is the case when I am able to open it from the PC.



You might want to try using the feed url like Toddo97 said. Since I don't have a 360, I can't tell you for sure.


BTW, uXM and uSirius are pretty much identical applications. They just have different logic for signing in and fetching the lineups.


Toddo97,

No problem. I'm glad you like it!! I use it everday with my SoundBridge Radio, and my vintage MP101.


I just picked up a WMLS11B for $28 so hopefully I'll be able to put it out in the garage.


-- Jason


----------



## joebbaseball

Ok, I am not a computer guy at all. Obviously, so this is probably way off... but I feel like I have a settings issue with my computer. When I "Disconnect" my computer from my current 360 settings then go to the music section, it keeps seeing my old setup. No tversity. I have tversity sharing with the 360, and already cut and pasted the url. So that is why i am concluding there is a settings issue. If anyone has some additional thoughts..? Btw, thank for this great program, I think it will be great once i get this going.

J


----------



## Toddo97

Make sure you turn off sharing with windows media player and/or zune--the 360 will only see tversity or the others. Once you turn off sharing and disconnect from the 360, you should be able to add the new tversity connection


----------



## joebbaseball




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toddo97* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Make sure you turn off sharing with windows media player and/or zune--the 360 will only see tversity or the others. Once you turn off sharing and disconnect from the 360, you should be able to add the new tversity connection





Hey Todd, stupid question, but how do you turn wm11 completely off? Is it a library, media sharing issue? Because, I entered deny for the xbox360. Not sure if that is right... i'm guessing that is not.

Joe


----------



## Toddo97

Go into options on wmp11 and go to the *Library* tab. Click on the *Configure Sharing* button and make sure the *Share My Media* box is unchecked. Hopefully you had it checked and that just fixed your problem! Also, I'm sure you already tried, but reboot your pc and xbox.


----------



## Toddo97

Actually, rereading you post, you may have already done that although I'm not seeing anything to specifically deny a pc or device


----------



## xzitony




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsm174* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Although not ideal, if you pay the extra ~$1 a month, and get the 129kbps Sirius subscription, it sounds tons better than XMs 64kbps channels.
> 
> 
> -- Jason




It's actually an additional 2.99 a month. You can get full 128kbps (AAC format) streaming of XM's channels on AOL radio if you are a subscriber, which definitely rivals (if not exceeds) SIR's 128kbps WMA streaming format.


----------



## jsm174




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xzitony* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's actually an additional 2.99 a month. You can get full 128kbps (AAC format) streaming of XM's channels on AOL radio if you are a subscriber, which definitely rivals (if not exceeds) SIR's 128kbps WMA streaming format.



Oh boy here we go. Lets turn the forum into an XM vs Sirius debate... And that's exactly why I made two versions!










Besides, can AOL Radio be streamed to your Xbox 360 or other uPnP media devices?


----------



## xzitony




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsm174* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Oh boy here we go. Lets turn the forum into an XM vs Sirius debate... And that's exactly why I made two versions!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, can AOL Radio be streamed to your Xbox 360 or other uPnP media devices?



With Tversity, maybe... I'm not famiar with Tversity as I have a full-blown Media Center network and it's built in (not AOL radio, regular) and I use an Inno everywhere isntead of the online stuff, anyway.


I was just pointing out, since XM doesn't advertise it and most people don't realize if you have a subscription to AOL radio, you get all the XM channels at 128kbps AAC, which apparently sounds amazing (better than DirecTV apparently from what I've read--I don't have that either).


And ofcourse the pricing was incorrect so I corrected that as well since they don't advertise the pricing for current subscribers on their website--only the $12.95/mo for new subscribers (same as their hardware-based service) and $1 and $3 is a pretty significant difference. We wouldn't want disappointed consumers, now, would we?


----------



## mdfuller

I use uSirius for my Roku and tried it with my 360 tonight - works great! Just make it an audio feed in TVersity.


----------



## joebbaseball

Running out of ideas... not sure what else to try... my 360 is still seeing the old setup. Never sees tversity.

Joe


----------



## Toddo97

Once you remove the old setup on the xbox and do a detect to find networked computers (make sure you do this as you won't be able to get the new tversity to be visible) if it still just sees the old setup, the sharing hasn't been disabled correctly on the computer. Possibly try uninstalling wmp11 completely until you get tversity straightened out. After your setup is straight, reinstall wmp11


----------



## Whit27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *warwickwebb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wow. At least I know I'm not the only one w/ the problem. Just out of curiosity - are you using Vista Media Center, or an earlier version? Trying to figure out if that has anything to do with it, or if it is a problem with the Xbox 360.
> 
> 
> I've contacted XM support about the problem, but I'm not hopeful. Looks like this app was written in 2004, and who knows if they plan to continue supporting it (especially since it seems to be a loophole to avoid paying for a separate subscription for your living room!).



Well I upgraded my XP Pro machine to Media Center 2005 and I like it alot... But I am also having the same issue with the XM radio.


I go into More Programs and select XM radio and I have to login everytime I want to listen to XM thru my XBOX 360... Pain in the BUTT!


But on the CPU it has a remember me option... Why the hell would they not include that at the XBOX end also.


Cheers

Whit


----------



## joebbaseball




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toddo97* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Once you remove the old setup on the xbox and do a detect to find networked computers (make sure you do this as you won't be able to get the new tversity to be visible) if it still just sees the old setup, the sharing hasn't been disabled correctly on the computer. Possibly try uninstalling wmp11 completely until you get tversity straightened out. After your setup is straight, reinstall wmp11




I was thinking that may work, I tried it, then the 360 didn't "see" anything. Is there a setting issue with the TVersity or something like that? Its almost like I don't even have it installed or something.

J


----------



## mdfuller




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joebbaseball* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was thinking that may work, I tried it, then the 360 didn't "see" anything. Is there a setting issue with the TVersity or something like that? Its almost like I don't even have it installed or something.
> 
> J



Did you try adding port 41952 for TVersity (TCP and UDP)? Mine didn't work until I did that.


----------



## joebbaseball




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdfuller* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did you try adding port 41952 for TVersity (TCP and UDP)? Mine didn't work until I did that.




Currently mine is set up where the ip address is empty, and the url says 41952.

J


----------



## Toddo97

What firewall are you currently using? Try turning off whatever is running temporarily to see if that does the trick. I may have run across something the tversity forums about some antivirus software as well (although that may have been another streaming program that I was researching)


----------



## joebbaseball




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toddo97* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What firewall are you currently using? Try turning off whatever is running temporarily to see if that does the trick. I may have run across something the tversity forums about some antivirus software as well (although that may have been another streaming program that I was researching)




I think I am running something called Avast. I just assumed that wasn't it due to the fact that nothing came up. I would have thought that tversity would have come up but said it was blocked. Maybe I am wrong?

Joe


----------



## Toddo97

I've never used Avast (I've got ZoneAlarm which gave me a similar problem as yours until I allowed tversity access to my network). Have you tried shutting it down and repeating the computer search on the 360? Have you tried scouring the tversity forums? It took me several hours of work to finally get it working, but it was worth it--don't give up!


----------



## joebbaseball




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toddo97* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've never used Avast (I've got ZoneAlarm which gave me a similar problem as yours until I allowed tversity access to my network). Have you tried shutting it down and repeating the computer search on the 360? Have you tried scouring the tversity forums? It took me several hours of work to finally get it working, but it was worth it--don't give up!



Dammit, I had given up... now you've got me back into it. Giving up did include re-installing wmp11. When I did this my computer then wasn't recognized by the 360. I tried refreshing everything, and all kinds of things. Nothing worked. Finally I thought to just do the system restore, and went back before I removed wmp11 and then it worked again. The only reason why i mention this story is because I hopeing this somehow sheds some light into why this tversity wasn't working. Anyhow... would it make any sense to remove the wmp11 again, remove tversity, and disable avast. Then install tversity again?

thanks for getting me back into this (seriously)

I'm sure Id like it if i ever get it going again.


----------



## Toddo97

I spent around 10 hours getting mine setup--once I found out that it was possible, I refused to quit, but I'm weird like that. I would try removing wmp11 once more, zune for sure if you have it, turn off everything possible in your startup (I usually just uncheck boxes in msconfig) INCLUDING your antivirus software. Uninstall and reinstall tversity. Once you have it installed, make sure that it's sharing (right click on the icon and select Start Sharing), Under tversity Settings, select Xbox360. Make sure you add your music folder(s) to share and add an rss feed to enable the Sirius feed (you also need to make sure Usirius is running to stream Sirius although that won't help until tversity is running ok). I read for hours on the tversity forums until I was able to resolve all of my issues. Have you tried posting over there yet? I can't figure out why it's not showing up for you unless maybe you haven't configured sharing correctly in the tversity console. Keep at it and keep us updated!


----------



## joebbaseball

Thanks for the advise, I'll give it a try. I had a bit of an issue today with the original media center. Is it possible that maybe that was causing some of the issues before? I orgininally just thought the problem was the wmp11. Now I am thinking the Tversity is suppose to be acting as the media center, no? Maybe try and uninstall that program as well? Only problem is I would hate to loose that seeing how i don;t know if i can get it back.

joe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toddo97* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I spent around 10 hours getting mine setup--once I found out that it was possible, I refused to quit, but I'm weird like that. I would try removing wmp11 once more, zune for sure if you have it, turn off everything possible in your startup (I usually just uncheck boxes in msconfig) INCLUDING your antivirus software. Uninstall and reinstall tversity. Once you have it installed, make sure that it's sharing (right click on the icon and select Start Sharing), Under tversity Settings, select Xbox360. Make sure you add your music folder(s) to share and add an rss feed to enable the Sirius feed (you also need to make sure Usirius is running to stream Sirius although that won't help until tversity is running ok). I read for hours on the tversity forums until I was able to resolve all of my issues. Have you tried posting over there yet? I can't figure out why it's not showing up for you unless maybe you haven't configured sharing correctly in the tversity console. Keep at it and keep us updated!


----------



## warwickwebb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xzitony* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> XP Media Center 2005... I verified that the xbox360 doesn't save the information, but the Media Center for XBOX (original, not 360) will. This makes some sense though as XBOX's Media Center is "1.0" and runs it's own interface where XBOX360 is "2.0" and I believe uses more of a Remote Desktop interface... not that it shouldn't save it on the XBOX360, just that it's not the exact same extender technology as the older ones (XBOX, Linksys, etc.) so something isn't the same.
> 
> 
> Still, frustrating... I don't use it enough to annoy me (I have an Inno) but if I did I'd certainly be a bit upset.
> 
> 
> At least it works without all this TVersity shenanigans you need for Sirius though (and 32kbps streams with Sirius would drive me nuts, too).



I just figured out why this is happening, and it is incredibly obnoxious! It appears that XM is deliberately 'crippling' this application when viewed on an XBox 360.


Details:


The XM Media Center 'app' is nothing more than a Flash application served up from the XM Web site (I don't have the exact URL with me at the moment). If you look at the source for the HTML page, it uses javascript to figure out if you're viewing the page on an X-Box Media Center Extender or on a Media Center PC. If you're viewing it on an X-Box, it serves up a COMPLETELY DIFFERENT flash application that is identical except without the 'Remember Me' checkbox!! It seems that XM is DELIBERATELY removing the 'Remember Me' checkbox if you're loading their app on an Xbox. Why? My only theory is that they don't want to make this application too convenient to use in your living room, thus discouraging people from buying a new receiver and paying an additional subscription fee.


If true, this is an obnoxious and heavy-handed tactic by XM to handicap an otherwise cool technology. No wonder XM has been ignoring my support requests to fix this 'bug' in their software!


----------



## xzitony




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *warwickwebb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If true, this is an obnoxious and heavy-handed tactic by XM to handicap an otherwise cool technology. No wonder XM has been ignoring my support requests to fix this 'bug' in their software!



Interesting. I wonder if it's something they recently changed, too, becuase I remember a time where it used to remember.


At any rate, now I have an issue where I can't get it to work AT ALL, no matter what I type in it just gets truncated and says wrong password. Fancy.


I have 5 subs, so I think I'll just pick another Radio ID to use to sign up a really short email and password combo to use from a remote control and see how that goes as my primary login and password is very complex since it's also my account password for XM, not just an online account.


For those that don't know, you can create a seperate XMRO login for every radio on your account since it's tied to your Radio ID, not your account.


----------



## jsm174

Hello.


Just a uSirius heads up (since I still haven't created a readme). Tomorrow (2/14) the Sirius lineup changes -- finally an alternative rock 90's channel! [No comment, xzitony







] After those changes go into effect, (and if they didn't make any authentication changes), you'll need to stop uSirius, go to the settings, and click the "Delete Lineup Cache" button. Restart uSirius and wait until the lineup finishes downloading. Then in TVersity click the refresh button and you should be good to go!


-- Jason


----------



## warwickwebb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xzitony* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Interesting. I wonder if it's something they recently changed, too, becuase I remember a time where it used to remember.
> 
> 
> At any rate, now I have an issue where I can't get it to work AT ALL, no matter what I type in it just gets truncated and says wrong password. Fancy.
> 
> 
> I have 5 subs, so I think I'll just pick another Radio ID to use to sign up a really short email and password combo to use from a remote control and see how that goes as my primary login and password is very complex since it's also my account password for XM, not just an online account.
> 
> 
> For those that don't know, you can create a seperate XMRO login for every radio on your account since it's tied to your Radio ID, not your account.



I just sent the following e-mail to XM customer support. I'm sure they'll ignore me, but it's worth a shot:


"You have ignored my support request. I am a paying customer with a 3 year XM membership, but your lack of response to this issue is causing me to consider switching to another satellite radio provider.


I looked carefully at your XM Media Center application, and have discovered that it DELIBERATELY removes the 'Remember Me' checkbox if you are viewing the application on an X-Box 360, thus forcing users to re-enter their username/password every time using a cumbersome remote control. Please ask your development team why this was done, and let me know the reason. I see no reason to do this, except perhaps to prevent customers from easily listening to XM on their X-Box systems. Providing a CRIPPLED X-Box interface to customers is WORSE than providing no interface at all.


I have read posts on the Internet from MANY other frustrated XM customers encountering the same problem. The only real solution to this is to update your Media Center application (found at ) so that it doesn't deliberately check if you're viewing it on an XBox and then serve up a crippled version of the software.


If I don't hear back from you with direct feedback from someone with specific knowledge of this XM Media Center application, I will assume that you have no interest in resolving this issue, and I will take my business elsewhere."


----------



## xzitony




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsm174* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> finally an alternative rock 90's channel! [No comment, xzitony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



ha, nah I'm glad-- Lucy is one of my favorite channels on XM and hopefully it's similar for the Sirius folks... and hopefully they keep the repetition down.


----------



## steve02slt

For the life of me, I can't figure this thing out. I've installed tversity, and usirius, and both run fine on my computer, but I'm not having any luck getting the xbox 360 to see them. I tried deleting my computer from the xbox360, and starting over from scratch there, and still no luck. Everything seems to be set up exactly as this thread says, with the right ip addresses and whatnot. Anyone have any ideas? Also, I can't even get the xbox to recognize any of the mp3's I've added to the media center. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## jsm174

uSirius will never be seen by your 360, only TVersity. uSirius just wraps the Sirius lineup into an RSS feed, which then TVersity knows how to use.


When I finally get in gear, I'd like to make some YouTube videos of setting up TVersity with uSirius and the 360.


If only I had a 360!







I know someone who would let me borrow one for the day.


-- Jason


----------



## steve02slt

Okay, so I am an idiot. I only had WMP10 installed on my computer. Once I noticed, and installed WMP11, everything was working fine. The Xbox now sees my MP3's, and the sirius channels, but I keep getting errors in usirius, which is making mediashare.exe in tversity close. Below is the error that I am getting in usirius. Any idea what might be installed wrong??


18:46:04 - Incoming stream request for Sirius 1 - SIRIUS Hits 1 (129 Kbps).

18:46:04 - Unsupported user agent: NSPlayer/4.1.0.3936.

18:46:04 - Incoming request could not be completed.


----------



## jsm174

If you add a "channel" directly to TVersity, change the url from mms:// to rtsp://


Did you try adding a feed url?


+ button (under the file menu ) -> Add Podcast / RSS Feed -> Add Audio Podcast / Feed ->


Type: Audio Feed

Audio feed: uSirius feed url

Title: uSirius channels (TVersity doesn't yet automatically read the title from the feed)


You probably do, but just make sure you have the latest beta of TVersity.


Let me know how that works out.

-- Jason


----------



## steve02slt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsm174* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you add a "channel" directly to TVersity, change the url from mms:// to rtsp://
> 
> 
> Let me know how that works out.
> 
> -- Jason



That worked perfectly. Everything plays fine now. Thanks much!


----------



## warwickwebb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *warwickwebb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just sent the following e-mail to XM customer support. I'm sure they'll ignore me, but it's worth a shot:
> 
> 
> "You have ignored my support request. I am a paying customer with a 3 year XM membership, but your lack of response to this issue is causing me to consider switching to another satellite radio provider.
> 
> 
> I looked carefully at your XM Media Center application, and have discovered that it DELIBERATELY removes the 'Remember Me' checkbox if you are viewing the application on an X-Box 360, thus forcing users to re-enter their username/password every time using a cumbersome remote control. Please ask your development team why this was done, and let me know the reason. I see no reason to do this, except perhaps to prevent customers from easily listening to XM on their X-Box systems. Providing a CRIPPLED X-Box interface to customers is WORSE than providing no interface at all.
> 
> 
> I have read posts on the Internet from MANY other frustrated XM customers encountering the same problem. The only real solution to this is to update your Media Center application (found at ) so that it doesn't deliberately check if you're viewing it on an XBox and then serve up a crippled version of the software.
> 
> 
> If I don't hear back from you with direct feedback from someone with specific knowledge of this XM Media Center application, I will assume that you have no interest in resolving this issue, and I will take my business elsewhere."



Everyone who was mad because they couldn't save their XM username/password in XBox 360, READ THIS because I think XM listened to us and fixed the problem.


I opened up the XM app on my Xbox 360 last night and my username/password were filled in already! Strangely there was no 'Remember Me' checkbox, but nevertheless it seems to be storing the username/password. Can someone else try this and confirm??


----------



## extremegamer

Anyone ever get this to work with XM? I still can't get my PC to see Tversity.


----------



## Chrisbe

I did not realize I could use XM Radio on my XBOX 360. How is this accomplished?


----------



## Whit27

Ok stupid question #1 and maybe more...


I have MCE 2005 running and I am able to log in to XMRADIO thru the XBOX 360 no problem.

But I am unable to play it while I am in a game... I used to be able to do this thru TVERSITY with no issues since it added the channels to the Songs list. Is there a way to do this with MCE 2005? It sucks not being able to listen to XM while I am playing Tiger Woods.


Cheers

Whit


----------



## Chrisbe

I have XM Radio set up on my XBOX but the Remember Password option is not there nor will it remember it on its own. Is this working for anyone else?


----------



## warwickwebb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chrisbe* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have XM Radio set up on my XBOX but the Remember Password option is not there nor will it remember it on its own. Is this working for anyone else?



Yes, after complaining loudly to XM, they SEEMED to have fixed the app. The 'Remember Me' box is still not there when you view it on the xbox, but my username & password are now stored. When I open the app in the XBox, the username/pw fields are already populated.


Try this - the XM app is just a Shockwave application that is probably cached in your Internet Explorer cache on your Media Center machine. Clear out any cached applications in IE (Tools -> Options allows you to delete all kinds of cached data).


Then run the app from XBox and enter your username/pw. Hopefully when you restart it will have retained this info.....


----------



## Whit27

JSM,

Question regarding the XM util....

Do I need to make the change to the URL's you mentioned above? I noticed the example was for Sirus and I am wondering if its just for Sirus or Both!


change the url from mms:// to rtsp://


Cheers

Whit


----------



## tanneritekid

awesome thread


----------



## Jermo5

Absolutely amazing! uXM works like a charm with TVersity + my xbox 360. The only very MINOR problem I have is that when I create an Audio Feed URL for all XM channels, I view the Feed in Internet Explorer and I can see all channels listed there, but when I view the Playlist on my XBOX 360 it only shows the first 10 XM channels. I can't get it to show all channels. To get around this I create an Audio Feed for a specific XM category in order to see all the channels in that category.


Any ideas on that one?


Thanks!


----------



## jsm174

Hello.


Thanks. You need to change the setting in TVersity to give more than 10 items per feed. (Basically you'll change the setting to 0.) If you look in the poor readme.txt for uXM RC3, I have an example of what setting you need to change.


If you have any more problems, just let me know. (You can also use the contact form on the website.)


Thanks,

-- Jason


----------



## Jermo5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsm174* /forum/post/13726911
> 
> 
> Hello.
> 
> 
> You need to change the setting in TVersity to give more than 10 items per feed. (Basically you'll change the setting to 0.) If you look in the poor readme.txt for uXM RC3, I have an example of what setting you need to change.



That did the trick! Many thanks.


----------

